# Haiku for Trains



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Confession time. My favorite poems are Haiku. 

Three lines, seventeen sylabiles total, presented in a 5-7-5 pattern.

Example:

Switcher in the yard
Piecing together the train
She'll get no credit

or:

Across the praries
Let the Zypher run all out
Golden age of Trains

one more: 

Geared on a steep hill
A Shay knows this route by heart,
tons of logs in tow

So, who wants to go next?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I like limericks, but this is Monday Morning and my brain isn't working.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

There once was a train from Nantucket..... 

Seriously though, Haiku poems are fascinating. My friend is very heavy into poetry and has a few books on Haiku poems. It always fascinates me that an entire story is told in three lines. Sadly I lack the creativity to write them... 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

A sad march day 
Last run of the Apollo 
Conrail tomorrow 

Zephyr on the plains 
Running fast to Chicago 
A sleek silver blur 

Steam in the still air 
Back and forth in the cold mist 
Its dawn at the mill 

4-8-4 at rest 
Soon will arise from slumber 
Busy day ahead 

On the mountain top 
Peaceful calm is shattered now 
Coal drag crests the peak 

Dash nine is so lame 
Scot waits for something better 
Goes home with no luck 



a few I just made up!  
Scot


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

I had a tin train Tried running it in the rain
It's a rusty mess


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper Vaporo
Steam Steam Steam Steam Steam Steam Steam
Poetry ALIVE.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I feel a railroad Haiku contest coming on....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Summer is now gone My train runs through all the leaves
Barefooted no more.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By ShadsTrains on 12 Oct 2009 02:20 PM 
I feel a railroad Haiku contest coming on.... 
A Haiku contest Shad will award the prizes
Lifetime memberships


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

(Here comes the old Grinch again....) 

I believe it's not 5,7,5 syllables, but 5,7,5 "on" (Japanese sound units) that make up true Haiku. Most English short syllables count one "on" apiece. Syllables ending in "n" count two apiece, as do doubled consonants and true dipthongs (dipthongs where neither member is silent). Looked at this way, it's a lot more challenging to make up effective Haiku. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haiku 

How's that for nit-picking? I never count rivets, though... 

All in fun, all in fun... 

Dawg


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Fe...ntest.aspx 

Get your best ones entered!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I stretched to get 7 in. I think I should drop the "All"


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom.. You need to maintain 7 sylables to preserve the structure.. how about.. 

My train runs through the fall leaves.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's better. It's Tuesday now, so the brain is starting to work. I do more often write limerics than haikus.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Winter or summer Whether indoors or outdoors
I love my big trains


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawg Nabbit, 

I'll admit the 1st time I read your post, I took it somewhat personaly (my spelling sux) Let me say, thank you for the education, perhaps a modified haiku in true form, after the Limerick contest 

Shad, 

Is there a limit to submissions? Not like we're gonna flood, pick the best few and throw it to the universe. perhaps a three submission limit? Cause if not, I can go haiku mental, and my next poem will ask more info about Scotty's Dash 9. A sick loco is sad sight.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

"Lame" he called his Dash 
What do you want from diesel... 
Living, breathing Steam?


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawgnabbit on 13 Oct 2009 10:10 PM 
Oh, gosh...I certainly meant no offense.
More power to you and good luck in the contest.
Personally, I find Haiku to be very peaceful and relaxing to contemplate.
Dawg


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Dawg, 

No worries, I appreciated the Advanced meaning, Insipires me to read and learn more. And you nailed the peacefulness, short, sweet, to the point, a 17 sylable story, and if it is really good, it'll linger in your mind.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, 

Thank you all for posting and sharing. I'm looking forward to the Limerick contest next. 

I just finished my entry, and learned to use my scanner for the first time. Right now I am uploading them to my space. Man, so great to be 1st Class again, and the money goes to a local charity. Ok, now I have to research and remember how to post pics. Entry forthcoming...


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My first entry, I fold a piece of paper in half. I mark my space, top half for words, bottom half for the vision. 

{url}http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/capecodsteam/haiku/top%20page.jpg{/url} 

Imagine a twelve year old boy, bored with the farm, watching trains at the property line, waking up at night to a mournful whistle. 

{img}http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/capecodsteam/haiku/vision.jpg{/img} 

He wakes slightly, looks out his window and catches this glimpse, before he falls back asleep, dreaming of the rails.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CapeCodSteam on 14 Oct 2009 11:20 PM 
My first entry, I fold a piece of paper in half. I mark my space, top half for words, bottom half for the vision. 










Imagine a twelve year old boy, bored with the farm, watching trains at the property line, waking up at night to a mournful whistle. 










With groggy eyes he looks out his window and catches this glimpse, before he falls back asleep, dreaming of the rails. 
My Poem:

Steaming through lush plains
Lonely cry awakens me
Driver at the Cord


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn, 

I got it. image is too big. Hope a Mod can fix it


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, thinking of that bored boy... 

As a paperboy one morning before sunrise, 2 big diesels were facing each other on the Milwaukee road behind a bunch of brushy trees. I paused to watch the 2 dragons in the forest. Got to be a poem in there somewhere.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Illinois Central 
memories of my childhood 
Driving GP nines


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby. 

Great to see your entry 

Dave, 

I remember SP GP9s along Monterey, I didn't have a 6th sylable. Would you enter the IC for the contest? You can enter two poems total, I think you have another one in you. 

Shad, 

Can we do Limericks next? That'll be hoppers of fun!


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings,


I wanted to bump this back up and remind folks voting has started for the haiku contest. Many great submissions, I personally voted for eight. I encourage everyone to take a few minutes, read through them and vote for the ones which touch you. 


Limericks would be a great follow up, however they have a bad rap thanks to that man from Nantucket. So practice and come up with some train poems, post them here, Shad is watching. Perhaps we could even have an open poetry contast sometime.
Here is "Limerick" from Wikipedia: A limerick is a five-line poem with a strict form (AABBA), which intends to be witty or humorous, and is sometimes obscene with humorous intent. I think we can all drop the obscene and focus on trains.

I hate the fact I fee a need to defend this poem for political correctness. In the age if trains, many cabin attendants were african american maids on wheels, as as far as the media goes, Scatman on "Silver Streak".

And closing with the words of the great Maurice Sendack, "Let the Wild Limerick Start", and here is mine:

As a Porter on the "Zypher"
I would smile and be polite
Keep all the rooms clean
Fresh sheets crisp and tight
Not a bad wage for a black man


Write on!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Might post the link again: http://www.mylargescale.com/Feature...ntest.aspx


----------

